# knicks tradeing up the #4



## JaeMurda (Mar 28, 2003)

The nypost has an article today saying ny and toronto could pull a trade that would have the knicks getting #4 and toronto getting milos and the #30 I would love these trade even though we lose milos we could do some major damage in this draft. Imagine we take pavel at 4 and then we grap the bet pg avaible at 9 like hinrich. We could go into next season with a lineup of

pg.hinrich
sg.houston
sf.spree
pf.dice/thomas
c. pavel

and we still got the #39 to grap a sf that trade would be great for us


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I think that Toronto gets the #9 pick as well.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> I think that Toronto gets the #9 pick as well.


At a minimum. 

LMAO at the first trade... talk about Enron-like overvaluation.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

With the talk of how great Milos is, I wouldn't make the trade. I would rather keep Milos and see if anyone drops to nine. NY isn't winning a championship next year, and next year's draft has a lot of big bodies. Milos should be coming to the leaugue, and hopefu;;y there will be atleast two young big bodies on the team.(from the 03 draft and the 04 draft)


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

how about
ny trades- thomas, future 1st
tor trades- #4

then we pick bosh @4 and either kaman or pavel @9
pick walton @30 and hatten @ 39

lineup: 
eisley-ward-williams
houston- hatten
spree- anderson- walton
bosh- harrington
kaman/ pavel- doleac- knight


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

or after we make that trade we could do
ny trades 9, 39
sea trades 12, 14

and the we could pick pavel @12 ( hes stock is dropping b/c of his medical condition) and either sofo or ridnour or barbosa or peitrus or hayes- ill go wit baby [email protected] 14

then we gotta lineup of:
eisley- ward-williams
houston- hatten
spree- anderson- walton
bosh- harrington- sofo
pavel- doeac- knight


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

in no way in the world would TO want that. we'd want a proven PG from you guys, that milo guy, and the 9th pick.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nyksju</b>!
> or after we make that trade we could do
> ny trades 9, 39
> sea trades 12, 14
> ...


If Seattle pulled the trigger on that deal, everyone in that front office should be fired and banned from having any basketball job for life. You don't really think that anyone on in the NBA would be dumb enough to trade down 25 spots to move up three?


----------



## 82 (Jul 11, 2002)

ha, obviously we would have to give up the 9 too. Pavel will suck and probably be sitting next to McDyess on the injured. I pray to god we don't do that. Just keep 9 and draft kaman or whoever is there. Don't give up Milos, him and Houston could be a great backcourt in the next couple of years.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

No Kaman

No Lampe

No Collison

Maybe Sofo

No Point Guards in the draft

I'd Trade Milos, #9 for the #4 thats it....& Thats If I was confident in Pavels Future but I cant Say That Because Im Not working him Out.

We Could do some damge in this draft I agree, I Still want to bring Odom Home though, A three way deal sending Spree Away. 

Pavel?????
Dyess/Harrington
Odom/Anderson
Houston
Eisley/Backup

I think we would be One of the best teams in the East, Probably not the Best because of Chemistry.


----------



## SWiSHer2.0 (Jun 17, 2003)

once again NYers...
in no way in the world would TO want that. we'd want a proven PG from you guys, that milo guy, and the 9th pick.


----------



## jj9487 (Jun 2, 2003)

first of all, now that pavels out of the draft i think that kaman's stock is on the move. i dont think that he will be available to select at 9. how bout this?

toronto trades: #4 f
KNicks trade: # 9 and frank will?

knicks have made bait wit 3 second round selections

i hope they get sofo at 30 [email protected]


----------

